# Mobile Odin



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok I've played with this app before but sadly even tho its had several updates and such there is still no support for the Droid charge. Does anyone have any idea why? I would assume since it works for pretty much every Samsung device it should work for the charge but correct me if I'm wrong. It would be really cool to be able to use this app.

Tweaked 3.0


----------

